# Fate of the Elves: The Last Song



## CirdanLinweilin (Aug 29, 2016)

I just wanted to get everyone's opinion of the Elves' fate in Middle-earth, Valinor, and anywhere else the Elves might be.

What is their final fate? Surely Eru wouldn't forsake them?

We can guess that the ones that remained in Middle-earth faded and or _"Dwindled into a rustic folk of dell and cave, to forget and be forgotten." -Galadriel, The Fellowship of the Ring
_
(By the way, anyone more versed in Tolkien's work or the lore of Middle-earth correct me if i'm wrong on any of this.)

Let theories abound.



CirdanLinweilin


----------



## mallos (Sep 10, 2016)

Did any of them - other than Maglor - actually stay behind in Middle Earth? I got the impression that they all left.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Sep 10, 2016)

I also got that impression. My question is more what happens to them at the end of time.


----------



## mallos (Sep 11, 2016)

Oh, sorry! 
Maybe because their fëar are bound to the circles of the world, they die with the old Arda, or they might continue on into the new, depending on how they are connected to the world. I'd like to think they continue on, but I don't have much basis either way.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Sep 11, 2016)

So, looks like it's a mystery.


----------



## mallos (Sep 12, 2016)

IT was probably intended to be that way. There might be something more in the letters, I've only read a few.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Sep 12, 2016)

I'll have to read those letters then.


----------



## Ingolmin (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh, it's simple my friend.
Elves were the Children of Illuvitar. They were not forgotten unless by men who would have ruled for many ages. They were remembered by Valar and their fellows in Aman or in the Halls of Mandos. Besides they were protagonists in the shaping of the events of Ea over time. They had played an important role in Arda. Also, they had to sing the Second theme with the Ainur and Men after the Dagor Dagorath and the end of the world.
Feel free to ask if you do not understand anything.


----------

